# Internet / l'internet - majuscule & article



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais suite à une discussion sur le forum français/anglais qui traitait des "abréviations internet" et dont les derniers messages traitaient de la question de savoir si en français on doit dire Internet ou l'internet.

C'est une question que je me suis déjà posée en comparant la formulation anglaise "the internet" qui est sans ambiguïté et notre formulation en français que je pense majoritairement utilisée "Internet".

A titre personnel, dire "Internet" me semble inapproprié et me gêne, car c'est donner à ce qui est un nom commun - un moyen de communication, un nom propre (avec majuscule) comme pour une marque ou pire comme une sorte de dieu.

J'ai fait une recherche sur Wikipedia qui propose les deux versions, mais signale que l'on dit un intranet ou l'extranet. (je voulais vérifier ce qu'en dit Le Petit Robert mais mon édition est trop ancienne - je vais en parler au Père Noël )

J'essaie depuis un certain temps de dire plutôt l'internet que Internet, mais l'habitude prise est difficile à perdre et il arrive assez souvent que mes interlocuteurs soient interloqués par cette expression ou bien me demandent pourquoi je dis l'internet et pas Internet...

D'autres ont-ils un avis là-dessus? 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Dans sa dernière allocution télévisée, notre président a dit l'internet, paraît-il... Je ne sais pas si ça t'est très utile de le savoir pour autant.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Désolée, ça m'avait échappé, il a donc beaucoup progressé depuis "le mulot"!


----------



## DearPrudence

Eh non, je n'ai même pas honte, je dis "Internet" sans vergogne, et il m'arrive même de mettre une majuscule. Personnellement, je ne connais pas le nom "net" en français, juste l'adjectif. Donc, j'ai plutôt tendance à l'assimiler à un nom propre, et non pas comme un nom commun.
(Peut-être que j'aurais la même impression que si je disais : "Tiens, je suis allée à la Westminster Abbey". Non, ça n'est pas vraiment comparable mais bon, bref. Ou envoyé du courrier par la Chronopost peut-être. Non, non, là, j'exagère. Désolée  )

Bon, mon raisonnement ne tient pas debout, je sais mais "l'internet", j'ai vraiment du mal. Je crois bien avoir vu quelque part que c'est censé être ce qui est recommandé mais je trouve que ça fait "daté", une expression que ma grand-mère pourrait dire (entre autres vu qu'elle appelle les gens : "LE Patrick, LA Françoise". Mais là, je m'enfonce, à déifier ce petit engin et à l'élever au rang de nom propre).

Hum, je ne pense pas faire avancer le schmilblik avec tout ça  mais juste pour faire entendre la voix de ceux qui ne sont pas fanas du "l'" et qui, je suis sûre, n'oseront rien dire   (non, en fait je pense qu'il y en a pas tant que ça qui vont accourir défendre ce "Internet" . Pauvre de moi, je sens le lynchage commencer !)


----------



## Punky Zoé

La position de Dear Prudence est je crois tout à fait parlante, mais je dirai que ce qui est "daté" c'est plutôt "Internet", parce que je crois qu'on en prend progressivement la mesure.
Et pour quelqu'un "sans vergogne" je te sens plutôt contrite...
Mais je suis magnanime et je t'absous, pas d'acte de contrition!
Au fait peut-être que je m'octroie des pouvoirs auxquels je n'ai pas droit?


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

L'internet, je trouve que ça fait vieux et/ou personne qui ne s'y connait pas beaucoup. Moi, ma grand-mère le disait bien... mais comme elle aurait dit cette m...de.


----------



## Anne345

Mon petit Robert donne les deux versions. Il n'y a guère que Word qui me refuse encore l'internet !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

je ne peux opiner sur l´opportunité de dire Internet, internet ou l´internet puisque je ne suis pas en contact quotidien avec le français parlé mais moi je l´assimile à un moyen de transport et je voyage en train, en avion... sur internet.

Mais je promets de suivre ce fil et essayer de m´adapter à "la correction du langage" (pour ne pas paraître ringarde quand j´irai en France)

Au revoir


----------



## Agnès E.

J'avoue très humblement utiliser Internet. Comme DearPrudence, je prends ce terme non comme générique, mais comme la dénomination issue de l'anglais d'une création récente, et sans équivalent en français. Net n'étant pas un nom commun identifiable en français, je transforme le mot internet en un nom propre, en effet. Je pense que je ne fais pas le même amalgame pour le terme français (pour _la toile_, je dis _la toile_, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...    ).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ce n'était peut-être pas assez clair dans mon premier post, mais je dis "Internet" aussi, exactement pour les mêmes raisons que Martine ("sur Internet"). L'exemple de l'usage de "*l'*internet" par notre président était pour moi symptomatique des tentatives (*) des personnes pas très habituées au surf pour faire "branché" justement. 

 (*) d'aucuns ajouteraient "consternantes"...


----------



## Francois114

Pour toutes les raisons données par Karine, Agnès, Dear Prudence et Mickael, je dis aussi "Internet". Comme Prudence, je pense que si "Net" avait un sens en français, autre que "clair et net", je dirais peut-être l'internet, comme on dit "l'interrègne", "l'intercommunication" ou "l'international" (au téléphone !). Mais bon, il faut s'y faire, en français "Internet" est un nom propre : une sorte de dieu tutélaire, une puissance qui nous dépasse...


----------



## itka

+1 !

Je dis tout-à-fait comme vous et tant pis si c'est faux ! Une langue n'est que ce que ses locuteurs en font 

Alors moi, je trouve des renseignements sur Internet, sur Google et sur *le* web.... Même si tout ça n'est ni très cohérent ni très académique !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il y a des jours où on se sent bien seul(e)... Mais je persiste et signe, peut-être suis-je culturellement plus sensible à ce qui peut être véhiculé par certains mots.
En tout cas pour ce qui est d'Internet je suis pratiquante ..., mais pas croyante!


----------



## Gévy

Moi aussi je dis que je navigue sur Internet. Par contre dans les références bibliographiques de mon mémoire, j'ai pris bien soin d'écrire "l'Internet"... (Zut! j'ai laissé la majuscule.... trop tard !)  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Clothaire

En anglais Internet s'écrit aussi avec un I majuscule. (Concise Oxford Dictionary) Faut-il en déduire qu'il est forcément un nom propre ? (dans le dico rien n'est précisé)

Reste plus qu'à parler de réseau télématique international


----------



## Lilla My

Et encore une victime d'Internet (voire d'internet ). Raison : j'aime pas la consonnance de "l'internet".
Voilà qui est constructif !


----------



## Erinan

"Internet" ou "internet" mais jamais "l'internet" pour moi, le dernier faisant très vieillot  (mes grands-parents diraient "l'internet", par exemple)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Erinan said:


> "Internet" ou "internet" mais jamais "l'internet" pour moi, le dernier faisant très vieillot  (mes grands-parents diraient "l'internet", par exemple)



Peut-être que ça sonne "vieux" en le disant, mais pourquoi devrait-on le dire différemment des autres moyens de communication? On dit la radio, la télévision, le télégraphe, le téléphone...


----------



## Erinan

Non, le téléphone, la radio, etc... sont pour moi les équivalents de l'ordinateur, pas de l'internet (ah, il semblerait que j'utilise aussi "l'internet" dans certains cas ). Mais je n'ai aucune explication rationnelle à donner, je ne donne juste que les termes que j'emploie.

A la rigueur, je préfèrerais dire qu'Internet est l'équivalent des chaînes de télévisions ou des stations de radio : sur TF1, sur France Inter, sur Internet.


----------



## Unrealevil

Je crois que c'était ma discussion. =D  Je ne parle pas français bien, mais il y a raison en disant l'internet parce qu'on indique cela avec tous les noms.  En outre, il y a raison en disant internet parce qu'on n'indique pas un internet.

C'est seulement mon opinion.


----------



## konungursvia

On devrait dire Internet comme c'est un nom propre, successeur de Arpanet.
Enfin, je le crois.


----------



## itka

Punky Zoé said:


> Il y a des jours où on se sent bien seul(e)... Mais je persiste et signe, peut-être suis-je culturellement plus sensible à ce qui peut être véhiculé par certains mots.
> En tout cas pour ce qui est* d'Internet* je suis pratiquante ..., mais pas croyante!



Eh, Punky Zoe ! C'est pas toi qui disais qu'il faut dire *l'Internet* ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je disais même l'internet sans majuscule, mais là je faisais référence au "Dieu" Internet!


----------



## LaurentK

Est-ce que _l'internet_ fait vieillot? je ne sais pas, l'emploi de l'article crée une distanciation, exprime peut-être une défiance ou une crainte:
_l(e dieu)'internet_ ... pas si mal finalement... 
Je vote quand même pour _internet._ C'est aussi ce que j'entends la plupart du temps autour de moi.


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Vieillot, "l'Internet" ? C'est bien la première fois que je songe à ça.

Et puisque chacun a ses raisons, voici la mienne : je fais des anglicismes. Je dis "l'Internet" pour la simple et bonne raison que je dis "the Internet" en anglais ! C'est une traduction mentale automatique, et je ne me suis jamais posé la question de savoir ce qu'il _fallait_ dire. (Je me sens soudain un peu autiste. )


----------



## LV4-26

Comme je n'ai toujours pas pris de décision à ce sujet, je dis Internet la moitié du temps, et l'internet l'autre moitié.


----------



## Intellectually Challenged

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment je dirait 'l'internet' en français? On prononce le 't' (comme en Anglais) ou pas ?

Merci en avance!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Oui, le 't' se prononce, mais Internet n'est pas généralement précédé d'un article...


----------



## Intellectually Challenged

Merci... donc on ne dit pas 'sur l'internet'?...


----------



## No nick just Sam

Non, internet sans article.
Ex: Je vais faire une recherche sur internet.

Par contre, dans un domaine plus familier:
Je vais faire une recherche sur *le* net.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

en français, *sur Internet = sur la Toile*.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Intellectually Challenged said:


> Merci... donc on ne dit pas 'sur l'internet'?...


Bonjour

L'usage est plutôt à internet sans article (et *sans majuscule* pour moi), mais on peut aussi dire l'internet. (c'est moins "naturel" en français, mais plus juste, à mon sens...).


----------



## Virtuose

J'ai une question de base (merci de me marquer de bonnes réponses):

- *J'ai trouvé sur Internet *
*- J'ai trouvé sur l'Internet*
*- d'autres prépositions possibles avec "Internet"?*

et en rapport avec cela:

- *sur le site Internet*
*- sur le site d'Internet* 
(existe-t-il un adjectif dérivé du mot "Internet" par ailleurs?)
- *sur le site de l'Internet*


----------



## itka

Mon opinion :
- *J'ai trouvé sur Internet *
*- J'ai trouvé sur l'Internet*
*- d'autres prépositions possibles avec "Internet"? Pas pour moi.*

et en rapport avec cela:

- *sur *le *un site Internet* 
*- sur le site d'Internet* 
(existe-t-il un adjectif dérivé du mot "Internet" par ailleurs ?)* pas à ma connaissance*
- *sur le site de l'Internet*


----------



## Klimaxxx

Pourquoi "sur le site Internet" n'est pas juste selon toi ?

- Où à tu trouvé cette information ?
- Sur le site Internet
- Celui dont tu m'as parlé ?
- Oui

Sur le site Internet


----------



## itka

Oui, si tu crées d'abord le contexte, tu peux employer un article défini... Hors contexte, il n'a pas de sens, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## MèngDié

Désolé de ressusciter ce vieux fil. Dans la phrase citée ci-dessous, emploie-t-on Internet ou l'Internet?

Le succès du Minitel explique le fait que la France ait mis tant de temps à se lancer dans l'Internet.

À mon sens, ici, on ne parle pas d'Internet propre, parce qu'on ne lance pas littéralement dans Internet, mais plutôt la technologie, le business d'Internet, ce qui diffère un peu de la expression naviguer sur Internet, parce qu'ici, oui on littéralement navigue sur la toile (au sens figuré) 

Alors, ma tentative d'explication un peu confuse justifierait-elle l'usage de l'article défini dans ce cas? Ou serait-il toujours mieux de l'enlever?


----------



## tilt

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi : il vaut mieux dire _l'internet_, ici, comme ont dit le _minitel_.
Ce qui n'empêche pas que dans d'autres cas, on n'emploiera pas d'article : _j'ai trouvé cette information sur internet/minitel._

À noter que l'Académie semble recommander l'usage de l'article, puisque dans l'exemple qu'elle donne, je n'en aurais pas mis, pour ma part.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Tilt !

Ta réponse m'avait échappée, mais je suis fière (  ) d'avoir l'Académie avec moi (quitte à passer pour un vieux croûton , comme disait Mickaël).


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut parfaitement mettre ou omettre l'article, mais il ne faut pas se tromper pour ce qui est de la majuscule: le substantif prenant l'article est un mot lexicalisé qui ne prend pas de majuscule tandis que le nom propre ne prend pas d'article mais doit commencer par une majuscule.

Donc: _sur l'*i*nternet_  ou _sur *I*nternet_ , mais pas _sur l'Internet_  ou _sur internet_ .

Pour ma part, n'en déplaise à PZ et à l'Académie , je dis _sur Internet_.


----------



## Xence

Pour ajouter à la controverse, introduisons l'adjectif _internet_:

"_La grande quantité de sites *internet *explique l'intérêt d'Internet_"

Phrase glanée sur le net, bien sûr !


----------



## LV4-26

Exact, _internet_ est souvent utilisé comme adjectif, en concurrence à peu près équilibrée avec _web_.
_Un site  internet_ (déjà cité), _un site web_, _une page web_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsqu'il est employé en tant qu'adjectif, la minuscule est logique. C'est l'usage prévalent et il est employé par l'Académie, mais la BDL conserve la majuscule…


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Si l'on admet que l'*Internet* est toujours au majuscule, enfin... le mot 'internet' dans
une locution nominale comme l*'internet des objets* (ici) doit être au majuscule ou au minuscule?
Dans la page-lien, il y a des deux !!!

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Philippides

J'écrirais l'Internet des objets. 
La graphie "Internet des Objets" permet de passer plus naturellement à IdO, qui correspond à l'IoT anglais. 
Très souvent on trouve internet sans majuscule puisque ce mot est devenu un nom commun.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Philipides ,
mais... après avoir lu les commentaires ci-dessus, je crois que nous devons, tous les deux, écrire avec minuscule: l'*i*nternet des objets. 

Et c'est bien logique: en tant que nom propre (sans article): avec majuscule
et en tant qu'adjectif ou _nom commun_ (avec l'article) et comme tu l'as confirmé aussi: avec minuscule !


EDIT: Cela dit; moi, dans ma question au #44, je ne devrais pas écrire : Si l'on admet que *l*'*Internet* est toujours au majuscule (...).
mais je devrais écrire: Si l'on admet que *Internet* est toujours au majuscule (...).

que j'ai lieu de corriger ici ...


----------



## Roméo31

Coucou Gem !

*1° Le grand Larousse illustré de 2016 donne les deux graphies, avec ou sans initiale majuscule.*

2° Sur le site de l'Académie, on trouve "accès sans fil à *l'i*nternet". *Notez l'article et la minuscule.*

Dans la banque France Terme, reprenant le_ Journal officiel_, on trouve aussi* la minuscule mais également avec l'article défini *(sauf, bien sûr, dans la raison sociale de l'Internet Society) :


> *Internet, n.m.inv. *
> Journal officiel du 16/03/1999
> Domaine : INFORMATIQUE - TÉLÉCOMMUNICATIONS / Internet
> Définition : Réseau mondial associant des ressources de télécommunication et des ordinateurs serveurs et clients, destiné à l'échange de messages électroniques, d'informations multimédias et de fichiers.
> Note : *L'interne*t fonctionne en utilisant un protocole commun qui permet l'acheminement de proche en proche de messages découpés en paquets indépendants. L'acheminement est fondé sur le protocole _IP_ (_Internet Protocol_), spécifié par l'_Internet Society_ (_ISOC_). L'accès au réseau est ouvert à tout utilisateur ayant obtenu une adresse auprès d'un organisme accrédité. La gestion est décentralisée en réseaux interconnectés.



Pour moi, les deux orthographes ("Internet" et "internet") sont possibles mais pas dans les mêmes emplois.
En effet, si ce vocable n'est pas précédé d'un article défini (_L' _ou _l'_), j'ai tendance à lui mettre une majuscule initiale. _Je navigue sur Internet_. Dans le cas contraire, je lui mets une initiale minuscule._ Je navigue sur l'internet.
_
3° Au cas particulier_ (l'internet des objets/l'Internet des objets), _il s'agit d'un internet particulier (et non pas de l'internet unique) dont le nom est précédé de l'article_ l'_. J'écrirais donc _l'internet des objets._


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour, 
J'ai lu attentivement ce fil mais pour moi ce n'est pas clair dans le contexte précis de ces phrases (contexte: prestations d'un hôtel) si je dois mettre l'article ou  pas. Un hôtel a la télévision, l'air conditionné... (il faut mettre l'article). D'où mon doute.
Dans ces phrases, faudrait-il donc mettre l'article défini devant Internet ou pas? 
- "Cet hôtel a (l') Internet sans fil"
-"L'internet / Internet sans fil ne fonctionne pas dans l'hôtel"
J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider...
Un grand merci pour vos réponses


----------



## OLN

Sans hésiter :
_- Cet hôtel a *l*'internet_, _est connecté à *l*'internet_, _offre l'accès à* l*'internet à ses clients
*- L*'internet ne fonctionne pas _(_= la connexion à l'internet ne fonctionne pas_)
mais je fais partie de ceux qui depuis toujours mettent volontiers un article aux substantifs _internet_ et _intranet_ (l'internet = le réseau internet ; l'intranet = le réseau intranet) comme à _net_ et_ web._
Par conséquent, l'omission de l'article me chiffonne carrément en cas de hiatus : "il a_internet" "être connecté à_Internet".

Je ne sais pas si on dit beaucoup "avoir l'internet sans fil" : avoir un réseau internet sans fil, avoir un accès sans fil à l'internet. Pour un hôtel : connexion wifi à l'internet


----------



## Nicomon

> Internet ou internet? Internet ou l’internet? [...]  Naviguer _dans_ ou _sur_ Internet? Sur l’internet? Des sites Internet ou des sites internets? [...] Des pages Web, web ou webs?
> Si vous hésitez, sachez que c’est le lot d’un grand nombre de langagiers. Je vous invite donc à faire un peu de NETtoyage dans tout ça.
> En fait, le casse-tête ne comporte que cinq pièces :
> 1.L’emploi de la majuscule initiale
> 2.L’emploi de l’article
> 3.Le nombre (singulier, pluriel ou invariable)
> 4.Le nombre des mots mis en apposition
> 5.L’utilisation des prépositions _dans_ et _sur_


  Pour la suite (éléments 1 à 5 détaillés) *cliquer ici**.*  Il y a de quoi en perdre son latin. 

J'écris  *I*nternet (majuscule) ou *l'i*nternet (article plus minuscule).  Mais je n'écrirais pas *l'I*nternet (je trouve ça laid).

Si je reprends la première phrase d'OLN, j'aurais dit/écrit ; _ Cet hôtel a *l*'internet_, _est connecté à *l*'internet_, _offre l'accès Internet à ses clients._
(ne serait-ce que pour éviter la répétition de « à »). 

Sinon, je suis d'accord partout, et moi aussi l'omission de l'article me dérange en cas de hiatus.
Par contre, _sans fil_ ne me gêne pas.  C'est courant à Montréal comme dans cet exemple : 





> Par souci de commodité pour ses clients, Le Westin Montréal *offre l'accès Internet sans fil* gratuit dans toutes ses aires publiques.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'utilise quant à moi jamais l'article avec Internet (sauf s'il est qualifié comme dans _l'Internet d'aujourd'hui_) et je lui mets toujours une majuscule quand c'est un substantif.

Cela dit, dans le contexte de coriandremélisse où il est précisé _Internet _*sans fil*, je dirais plutôt _avoir le Wi-Fi_.

_Cet hôtel a le Wi-Fi.
Le Wi-Fi ne fonctionne pas dans l'hôtel._


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait du Petit Robert sous wifi ou wi-fi  (ils ne mettent pas de majuscules)


> Anglic. Télécomm. Norme de communication par ondes radioélectriques, qui permet le transfert de données numériques entre divers appareils (ordinateur, périphérique, assistant personnel, téléviseur…). « Le wi-fi, norme sans fil qui permet de s'affranchir des câbles » (Le Point, 2003). Le wifi et le Bluetooth.
> ▫ *Recommandation officielle : accès sans fil à l'internet*.


  Sans compter qu'au Québec/Canada, on prononce Wi-Fi à l'anglaise.  





> *Wi-Fi* \wi.fi\ _(France)_ ou \waj.faj\ _(Canada)_, _invariable_


 Extrait de *cette page* du GDT : 





> *Termes
> accès sans fil à l'internet*
> recommandé officiellement par la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie (France)
> *ASFI*
> recommandé officiellement par la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie (France)
> *internet sans fil*
> recommandé officiellement par la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie (France)


  Mais bon... Wi-Fi, c'est plus court.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, fille !


----------



## Nicomon

Remarque que... ASFI serait aussi court.

_Cet hôtel a l'ASFI.
L'ASFI ne fonctionne pas dans l'hôtel._

 Le problème, c'est que personne ne va comprendre.


----------



## Maître Capello

La Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie propose souvent des acronymes et autres néologismes abscons que personne n'emploie dans la pratique…  Ils feraient mieux de s'abstenir et de laisser l'usage s'établir tout seul !


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Remarque que... ASFI serait aussi court.
> 
> _Cet hôtel a l'ASFI.
> L'ASFI ne fonctionne pas dans l'hôtel._
> 
> Le problème, c'est que personne ne va comprendre.


Aussi court à l'écrit, mais pas à l'oral.
Et effectivement peu de gens comprendraient. Je ne connaissais même pas cet acronyme !


----------



## Nicomon

Tilt, ce que je voulais dire c'est que si on le prononce  AS-FI  comme si c'était un mot à deux syllabes plutôt que de séparer  A. S. F. I...
c'est aussi court que Wi Fi, même à l'oral.



> *ASFI* est l'abréviation de *A*ccès *S*ans *F*il à *I*nternet. Cette abréviation est l'équivalent francophone de WIA (*W*ireless *I*nternet *A*ccess).
> Elle a été introduite par la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie puis officialisée via un avis publié au Journal Officiel du 5 mai 2005.
> Comme pour son homologue anglophone, il ne faut pas confondre ASFI et Wi-Fi. ASFI regroupe aussi bien le Wi-Fi que, par exemple, le Wimax.
> 
> Son usage  demeure anecdotique.


Je n'ai rien contre Wi-Fi... à condition de le prononcer à l'anglaise.  Je n'aime pas le son « fifi » de « wifi ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Comment ? Tu n'aimes pas _Wifi Brindacier_ ? 



> Son usage demeure anecdotique.


Vraiment ?


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Vraiment ?


 Oui, vraiment.   

Sauf que Wi-Fi et WIA ne sont pas de parfaits synonymes.   
Je dis en général _(l')internet sans fil_.  Cinq syllages plutôt que trois si on ajoute l'article (_le Wi-Fi_). 
Je dois être moins paresseuse.


----------



## pignon

Bonjour, j'ai bien lu ce fil, mais je me demande: Et si la phrase était négative qu'est-ce qu'il faudrait mettre? Par exemple: 
Cet hôtel n'a pas *d'*Internet? Cet hôtel n'a pas* l'*internet? ou  Cet hôtel n'a pas Internet tout simplement? Ou toutes les trois seraient possibles peut-être...? La négation avec "d'" L'hôtel n'a pas d'Internet est-elle possible?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

